# sellers list at hamm?



## white (May 16, 2009)

is they a way i can find out who is selling what at hamm in march?.A friend is going and has offered to pick up if i can reserve in advance


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There are classified listings & forums on the Hamm show website. Otherwise what I tend to do is just look up breedings in the EU using forums, google or recommendations - and also breeders in the USA - chuck them a mail and ask if they go to Hamm. Most large breeders in the EU, and quite a few in the USA too, can have animals taken to Hamm even if they do not go personally.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Athravan said:


> There are classified listings & forums on the Hamm show website. Otherwise what I tend to do is just look up breedings in the EU using forums, google or recommendations - and also breeders in the USA - chuck them a mail and ask if they go to Hamm. Most large breeders in the EU, and quite a few in the USA too, can have animals taken to Hamm even if they do not go personally.


do you know anyone?.i tried searching but no luck


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home
TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender für Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen...

View the classifieds  If the language barrier gets in the way google a translator but most people will respond by email in english if you email them.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Athravan said:


> ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home
> TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender für Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen...
> 
> View the classifieds  If the language barrier gets in the way google a translator but most people will respond by email in english if you email them.


sorry,i cannot navigate round these sights as i do not speak german


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

white said:


> sorry,i cannot navigate round these sights as i do not speak german


Learn fast::whistling2:
Linkword Languages :: Software, Audio and MP3 Audio Language Courses

or

There's a link to the left 'translate page.'
http://www.terraristik.com/ - Google Search=


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Almost all species are listed in Latin, the word for Hamm is the same as it's a place, and you can email enquiries. You just have to try


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

it won't let me reply as i am not a member


----------

